# Ascaso imini - collecting grind without basket



## KeithTalent (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi All

I have an Ascaso iMini which I'm using for the first time and will be using a stovetop espresso pot for the foreseeable future. It looks like the machine works neatly if one has a regular espresso basket to push up against the button at the back underneath the chute where the grind comes out but it's not clear what one should use in my case.

Any ideas greatly appreciated. I guess there's a terribly obvious answer to this so please don't assume that I've thought of something simple and discounted it - I haven't!

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Any small container that you can comfortably get under the chute and is rigid enough to be able to depress the trigger button. A small souffle or creme brulee dish should do the trick.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

As TSK says a small container pushed up against the button will do the job.

A metal tumbler or cup would be idea.

These grinders have retention issues, but if you tip it forward slightly and give it a tap some comes out.

Suggest you clean it regularly though to get the stale coffee out!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Sainsbury's sell a pack of 5 small none stick pudding basins for about £3.50 these are ideal for your purposes.


----------



## KeithTalent (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks all - had wondered whether there might be some container dedicated to the job - evidently not. annoyingly the pot from my hand grinder doesn't fit - that was fairly handy for transferring to the stovetop with.


----------

